# Is quality of sperm affected by use of painkillers ?



## sunflower169 (Jun 19, 2008)

Hiya,

I am about to make an appointment for our next attempt at ICSI - we have already had two fresh and two frozen cycles which were not successful.

My husband had a shoulder operation in May which has not been successful so he has having another one later this week.  Anyway, this means he has been taking a lot of painkiller daily for the past 5 months and will continue to do so for the next few weeks.  I wondered how much this would affect his little swimmers - or if we are better of waiting a couple of months for things to get back to normal.  One of the reasons we have to have ICSI is due to low sperm count anyway so I wasn't sure if this would make things even worse.

We are paying for this cycle so if it is worth waiting a couple of months to get the best result then I think we will.

Thank you for any advice you can give   

xx


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi Sunflower 

sorry to hear about your dh's pain, I am not sure about painkillers but I am aware that when the body is fighting something like that it can effect the swimmmers purely because the bodies energy is re directed to the problem at hand ie helping his  shoulder to heal. this stress on the body does effect swimmers. It may be worth waiting for those few months.

It may also be worth you considering some acu for your dh as it has excellent results with pain and also amazing results on sperm quality. both our pg have been because of good acu for both dh and I. my dh's count was less than 2 million with 95 % abnormal forms and we managed to get it to 19 million and 80% abnormals using acu alone 

good luck with everything

FEW


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hun , i dont think it will do much harm my DH has rheumatoid artheritis and takes alot of very strong painkillers9 TRAMASET everyday 
He did have alow count but that was due to other meds and as soon as he stopped them , and got on loads of supplments his count is now totally normal  , it took a good 7 months of supplments to get it back to normal 
I would ask your doc , but i cant see it having a big affect on them 
Now we have a good count we still have to do icsi , as the clinic said they very rarely go form icsi to ivf 
Once they use icsi , they always will , well thats what both my clinics told me


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

my dh had a back op and was on tramadol ( which contains morphine) this my clinic told me was not good for his swimmers. so we froze sperm before the op. we have icsi as well. i check with the embrology staff at my clinic. might be worth you checking.


----------

